# TurboTimer prototype versions!



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys! I've always been wanting to make a cube timer, and finally I decided to give up some other things to make it. I've only been working on this for a couple days now, but I want some feedback on it's current state.
OS: Mac OS X 10.8.3 (not tested on earlier versions, so if you have an earlier version, try it and tell me how it goes.)

Version 1.0.1: Download Here

Old Versions:

Version 1.0.0: Download Here


----------



## frenzen (Jun 9, 2013)

I've Mac OS X 10.7.5 and it says it only works on 10.8 +. I am a bit lazy to update my OS. Do you think it would be possible to make it work on earlier versions? Did you use obj c though?


----------



## CountMe123 (Jun 9, 2013)

The words "Best Time" are too bright for my eyes


----------



## kcl (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm wondering if there is a reset session or delete times feature? If there is I'm too clueless to find it..


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry for my inactivity  I'm back now.



> I've Mac OS X 10.7.5 and it says it only works on 10.8 +. I am a bit lazy to update my OS. Do you think it would be possible to make it work on earlier versions? Did you use obj c though?



I say 10.8 because I haven't tested it on 10.7.5, but it should work. you should try it and tell me if it works or not, and if it crashes then send me the crash report. EDIT: yes I use obj c and I use the Xcode IDE from Apple.



> The words "Best Time" are too bright for my eyes



Well, Sure I can change that.




> I'm wondering if there is a reset session or delete times feature? If there is I'm too clueless to find it..


in the version in the post there is none. As I am currently working on it if you want to delete your stats for now how you do it is:

1. open finder
2. go to "Go -> Go To Folder" and go to the folder "~/Library/Application Support".
3. In this folder you will see another folder called "TurboTimer". Delete this folder.
4. PROFIT!!!



EDIT: This program is having multiple problems with the save system, so it is currently being completely rewritten. Expect a new version in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 6, 2013)

Won't launch in OSX <10.8. Gives "you have mac OS X 10.X.Y. The application requires Mac OS X 10.8 or later."

Yeah, I'm running 10.6.8, been waiting for a good mac timer for a long time - CCT's OK, but has annoying limitations!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 6, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Won't launch in OSX <10.8. Gives "you have mac OS X 10.X.Y. The application requires Mac OS X 10.8 or later."
> 
> Yeah, I'm running 10.6.8, been waiting for a good mac timer for a long time - CCT's OK, but has annoying limitations!




Thanks for the heads up! I will definitely work on this. The app is being fully rewritten, so hopefully in the next release this will be fixed.



EDIT: Sadly 10.6 is the last build of osx with a different layout system, so you will have to update at least to 10.7 to run this. There may be a way to get it to work with 10.6 so once I find that I can fix it.
sorry:/


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jul 7, 2013)

Gallifrey said:


> Hey guys! I've always been wanting to make a cube timer, and finally I decided to give up some other things to make it. I've only been working on this for a couple days now, but I want some feedback on it's current state.
> OS: Mac OS X 10.8.3 (not tested on earlier versions, so if you have an earlier version, try it and tell me how it goes.)
> 
> Version 1.0.1: Download Here
> ...




Completely off topic, but how do you average over 40s and have a sub-20 PB? I didn't have a sub-20 PB until I was around 25s


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 7, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Completely off topic, but how do you average over 40s and have a sub-20 PB? I didn't have a sub-20 PB until I was around 25s



You get lucky?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 7, 2013)

Easy f2l and LL skip XD


----------

